# Lots of Freshwater Shrimp Pictures



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi guys, just wanted to share some of my shrimp pictures (amano, cherry, crs/cbs, tiger, snowball, orange, 'new bee'). I'm going to try to borrow my uncle's SLR camera later on and hopefully I can try to get shots as nice as gunnerx's pics.


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z153/Kevdawg416/Picture325.jpg

  

You made amano babies??


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Pablo said:


> http://i195.photobucket.com/albums/z153/Kevdawg416/Picture325.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> You made amano babies??


No, I wish... These are snowball shrimp, they're from the same origin as cherry shrimp and some brilliant person selectively bred the wild type over time to achieve that colour. Along with the cherry and snowball shrimp, I think the other species also derived from the wild type are blue pearl and yellow shrimp. So they can't be mixed together or they'll interbreed and ruin the grade .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oh my gosh! i love them all! 

How do you keep your shrimps? All different tanks?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, I personally don't see anything wrong with those pictures! Those are great! That's a very nice selection of Shrimp you have and by the looks of it, so is(are?) the tank!


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I love the snowballs! I've tried taking shots of mine but they never come out looking like those! Incredible pictures. Love the blue tigers!


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome shrimp! And those are GREAT pics!


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> oh my gosh! i love them all!
> 
> How do you keep your shrimps? All different tanks?


Yeah, I have them in four 10gallons tanks, hopefully five soon once the utricularia grows in stronger. I used to have some shrimp in the fifth tank but they tore up the baby leaves  .


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> I love the snowballs! I've tried taking shots of mine but they never come out looking like those! Incredible pictures. Love the blue tigers!


Thanks! The tigers are regular tigers though  i think its just the lighting.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

u're lucky i can't even convince to buy me a 3 tank!!!!!       I have a 40 and a 10


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Impresive !
Very good photos and very niiiiiceeee shrimps !
Bravo.
L

PS: what kind of snails are these ?


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

lili said:


> Impresive !
> Very good photos and very niiiiiceeee shrimps !
> Bravo.
> L
> ...


Thanks.

Umm I'm not too sure about the snails... red ramshorn snails? I don't know much about snails. I got them from Herb on PN. These snails remind me of werthers originals lol.


----------



## Allan (May 8, 2006)

Spectacular Shrimp. Very good photography as well. 

Al


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Kevdawg said:


> I don't know much about snails. .....


You know a lot about shrimps .... that's for sure !
Congrats !
Keep taking pictures !
L


----------



## Tamakun (Mar 30, 2008)

Those are some gorgeous pictures, you don't need a better camera  The shrimp are beautiful too!

Might I ask what plant is that grass-like plant in this picture? I doubt I could plant it in my already-established tank but I want to keep it in mind if I ever need to redo my tank because that's just gorgeous


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

Tamakun said:


> Those are some gorgeous pictures, you don't need a better camera  The shrimp are beautiful too!
> 
> Might I ask what plant is that grass-like plant in this picture? I doubt I could plant it in my already-established tank but I want to keep it in mind if I ever need to redo my tank because that's just gorgeous


Thanks for the compliments. The grass is Eleocharis parvula, its very easy to keep.


----------

